# Altona Algorithms 2019



## David ep (Sep 29, 2019)

Hello if you are going to Altona Algorithms 2019 this is the place to discuss or ask questions about it enjoy!


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 29, 2019)

I wish I could go... My mate Iwannaganx is going but I can't because I'm on the plane that day...


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 29, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> I wish I could go... My mate Iwannaganx is going but I can't because I'm on the plane that day...


Haha yep see you there David!


----------



## David ep (Sep 30, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> Haha yep see you there David!


Do you know how comps work?


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 30, 2019)

David ep said:


> Do you know how comps work?


No lol


----------



## David ep (Sep 30, 2019)

Ok


----------

